# Ayuda con altavoces en desuso



## denver (Abr 6, 2007)

Q tal soy nuevo por el foro y antes de todo saludar a todo el mundo.

Tengo una microcadena bastante vieja, THOMSON AM1100, y dejo de funcionar poco a poco cada uno de sus componentes (radio,cintas y cd) hasta q he decidio tirarla de una vez, pero he visto q los altavoces alomejor se les puede sacar algun uso. Tengo un minidisc de los ultimos y he leido q funcionan bastante bien conectandolos a altavoces o sino conectarlos al pc. Me gustaria saber de que manera puedo hacerlo, supongo q habra que hacer algun tipo de conexion a un jack... la verdad es q no tengo ni idea de electronica en general 
Detras e los altavoces ponia la siguiente información: Potencia 30w e Impedancia 8 Ohm nose si sera importante. Los cables son los tipicos que estan "pelados" uno de color rojo y el otro negro.

Salu2 y gracias


----------



## Dano (Abr 6, 2007)

No es por quitarte las ganas pero deberías buscar un poco de informaciónrmacíon sobre amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## denver (Abr 7, 2007)

bueno supongo q en realidad deberia tener información sobre muchas cosas mas.. pero supongo q para eso estoy aqui no? si me hace falta un amplificador cual estaria bien? pregunto mejor en el foro de amplificador? mas q nada para no repetir tema


----------



## Dano (Abr 7, 2007)

denver dijo:
			
		

> pero supongo q para eso estoy aqui no? si me hace falta un amplificador cual estaria bien?


Nosotros no hacemos los trabajos simplemente ofrecemos todos los recursos para hacerlo  .
Pasate por el foro de amplificador y lee unos cuantos temas. Busca datasheet sobre TDAs y STKs.

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 9, 2007)

hola denver tendrias que desarmar el aparato ya que le podrias sacar el amplificador o alguna otra cosa que te sea util pues para hacer funcionar esos parlante que tienes en desuso nesesitas un amplificador y ya que talvez sirve el que tiene el aparato  saludos


----------

